#  Chat Ecke >   Internet Erinnerungen - Zeitstrahl >

## StarBuG

http://www.dipity.com/user/tatercake...Internet_Memes 
Hier findet ihr eine Menge lustiger Filme und alter Geschichten, die uns im Laufe des Internets begegnet sind.  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Wer z.B. erinnert sich nicht an den Alien Song von 1999:

----------

